# Snowplowing Union Nj!



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well guys got to go out for the 2nd time this winter....about 2-3 inches of snow in my lots!:bluebounc

Pic of Ray catana on rt 1 edison
Dumping snow

Getting ready to go out

These are my first videos...very short! for some reason i could not get photo bucket to upload the others, which are 3 min long! Can anyone help me out with that! These 2 vids are from ray catana in Union on rt 22
http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/MVI_0076.flv
I kno i miss a spot
http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/MVI_0077.flv


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

looks like just over the raritan bridge was better or those pics and videos are were earlier in the night. we were probably just shy of 2", did some salting then when I was plowing it was just a big melted slushy mess


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

good pic and first video man . thats looks just about what we had this afternoon but not the temps are dropping like a rock


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats pretty much right up the road from where my dad has his shop. Its at the bloy streen exit off of 22 in hillside. Small world.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys.......any idea how i can upload the longer vids i have...they are so much better then the ones up now?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice vids...try to put themn thru phtobucket or sumthin


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Pics are nice. The videos wouldnt work for me????


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures and viedo. I was only able to view the first video. Not the second.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sorry they should be up now...check them out...let me kno if they are good or bad


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

vid is up a running...sorry about that


----------

